# Kapitelbezogenes Inhaltsverzeichnis mit Word 2007



## Jochen_Schneider (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte für ein Dokument gerne vor jedes Kapitel zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Hauptverzeichnis ein Inhaltsverzeichnis stellen, das sich dann aber nur auf das folgende Kapitel bezieht.

Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich dies anstellen soll, ohne das Verzeichnis mühsam von Hand zu erstellen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit Word-Bordmitteln so etwas umzusetzen?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Zvoni (22. Oktober 2008)

Über Einfügen - Index und Verzeichnisse sollte das gehen. Setzt aber voraus, dass alles korrekt formatiert ist


----------



## Cojote (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auch mal versuchen einfach an die Stelle nochmal ein Inhaltsverzeichnis zu setzen. Den Teil den du nicht brauchst kannst du ja ganz einfach löschen.
Wäre aber was was ich ganz am Schluss machen würde.

Und schließe mich Zvoni an: Bloß immer alles schön als Überschrift der entsprechenden Ebene auszeichnen, sonst kann Word leider gar nichts helfen.


----------



## Zvoni (22. Oktober 2008)

Eine Variante gäbe es noch, und zwar:
Jedes Kapitel als eigenes Word-Dokument, wo du dann kein Problem hättest wegen dem Kapitel-Inhaltsverzeichnis.

Dann ein Zentral-Dokument erstellen, in welches du alles zusammenführst. Die einzige Frage die sich dann stellt, ist ob und in welchem Masse dann die jeweiligen Inhaltsverzeichnisse aktualisiert werden.


----------



## Jochen_Schneider (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Vorschläge und Ideen. Vernünftig mit Formatvorlagen formatiert ist alles, insofern mache ich mir keine Sorgen.

Am einfachsten dürfte wohl tatsächlich sein, ein zunächst vollständiges Verzeichnis erstellen zu lassen und dann den nicht benötigten Teil zu löschen. Ein Zentral-Dokument kommt nach meiner Erfahrung nicht in Frage, da dann vor allem Querverweise im Fließtext nicht mehr funktionieren und auch ein Querverweis auf andere Kapitel erst nach der Zusammenführung möglich wird.

Für weitere Ideen bin ich aber nach wie vor dankbar!


----------



## Grüße (12. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,
sorry, dass ich das alte Thema "ausgrabe", glaube aber dass es eine einfache Lösung gibt und falls jemand (wie ich) zufällig auf den Artikel stößt, bringt's vielleicht ja noch was:

Um ein manuelles Verzeichnis zu erstellen, zuerst eine Textmarke einfügen, jeweils für den Bereich im Dokument, der in das Verzeichnis soll. Dann ein Feld einfügen, mit dem Inhalt: 
{ TOC \o "1-4" \h \z \u \t \b Textmarke } 

Hierbei steht "Textmarke" für die zuvor erstellte Textmarke, wie man sie nennt ist ja egal. Wird nach erstellen der Textmarke in dem entsprechenden Bereich im Dokument neuer Text geschrieben, neue Überschriften etc. erstellt, fließen die damit autom. auch in die Textmarke. Über die anderen Schalter ("1-4", \h \u) kann man das Verzeichnis weiter einstellen...
Hoffe das hilft.

Grüße


----------

